# Siemens Hotline wer kennt die Nummer?



## chriss-chross (5 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wir benötigen eine Siemens-Support-Nummer wo Fragen rund um die Niederspannungsschalttechnik behandelt werden können.

Z B. Welches Schütz nehmen ich, welcher Leistungsschalter benötigt welche Abdeckung oder welcher Tür-Drehantrieb passt auf 3VL.

Bitte nicht die Fragen beantworten, uns reicht eine Nummer von Siemens-Support.

Vielen lieben Dank im Vorraus.

Gruss aus Göttingen


----------



## vierlagig (5 Juni 2014)

> Der Kontakt zu den Experten des Technical Support in Deutschland ist über
> folgende Nummer möglich:
> Tel.: +49 (911) 895-7222



http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/81719471


----------



## vierlagig (5 Juni 2014)

wobei deine Probleme beim Siemens-Vertrieb Deiner Region am besten aufgehoben wären!


----------



## ducati (5 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wobei deine Probleme beim Siemens-Vertrieb Deiner Region am besten aufgehoben wären!



http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/aspa-db/de/Seiten/default.aspx

http://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/Seiten/home.aspx

jo, wie heisst es so schön: "presales und aftersales Support" 

ich wurde da schonmal böse von Siemens angefaucht, weil ich 16:58 den "Aftersales-Support" mit einer "Presales-Frage" belästigt hatte 

und um 17:00 hat er dann aufgelegt...

Gruß.


----------



## CRu_RUH (11 Juni 2014)

Im Zweifelsfall auch ruhig mal den Herrn Siebrecht belästigen, den hatten wir immer als Ansprechpartner und Vertriebler in der Region Göttingen



> Michael Siebrecht
> 
> Siemens AG
> Siemens Deutschland
> ...



Hab aber schon ne weile nichts mehr von ihm gehört..


----------



## Dos6.22 (12 Juni 2014)

Herrn Siebrecht gibts noch, habe den erst vor kurzen gesehen ;-)


----------



## Ftmmsch (8 Mai 2015)

*Herr Siebrecht*



CRu_RUH schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall auch ruhig mal den Herrn Siebrecht belästigen, den hatten wir immer als Ansprechpartner und Vertriebler in der Region Göttingen
> 
> 
> 
> Hab aber schon ne weile nichts mehr von ihm gehört..



Da ich soeben diesen Beitrag gelesen habe, versuchte ich es sofort.

Ergebnis: SO geht Siemens!

Ein mehr als freundlicher und überaus kompetenter Berater!
Da macht telefonieren wieder Spass


----------



## lurazor (13 Juni 2019)

Ich brauchte auch diese Info, weil ich meine TIA V13 auf 15.1 upgraden muss. Super Support und nette Gesprächskollegen. 
Danke für den Link @ducati


----------

